

Encouragement in education - Shenglong
http://www.shenglong.ca/encouragement

======
cbhl
This effect has been researched. Basically, praise for intelligence results in
students getting discouraged when they fail, whereas praise for effort results
in students trying harder (and ultimately doing better, by some measure of
"better").

A quick search of Google yields this paper, which you can probably get through
the library at Western:

Praise for intelligence can undermine children's motivation and performance.
Mueller, Claudia M.; Dweck, Carol S. Journal of Personality and Social
Psychology, Vol 75(1), Jul 1998, 33-52. doi: 10.1037/0022-3514.75.1.33

(Disclaimer: I have only read sensationalized news reports and second-hand
accounts from others on the paper; I have not actually read the paper myself
yet.)

